# White German Shepherd



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello All,
This is my boy Mr.Reddy.
He's a White Shepherd. 2.5 months old at the time of taking this picture.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he’s very cute... darling photo!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful!
Reddy, why not ******


----------



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Beautiful!
> Reddy, why not ******


because It's my girl friend's middle name and she loves it 😂


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Lovely pup. I must say, I wouldn't choose a ******, but if one fell into my lap, I'd be a very happy camper. Enjoy the heck out of that guy!


----------



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

at 3 months 3 weeks


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Growing like a weed! Cute puppy!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I like the name. We had a Great Dane named Reddie for 11 years. When she was a newborn pup the breeder marked all the puppies and she had a tiny red collar and the name stuck with her.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice looking pup! First German Shepherd I ever fell in love with was a white GSD, who belonged to some people staying at the same lakeside hotel where my grandparents took me for summer vacation. He stayed off leash all the time, and would wait on the steps of the resort restaurant while his family ate. I'd wolf down my own food and go hang out on the steps and pet him.

I'm sure you'll have many great adventures with Reddy. Keep the forum updated.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

Tulsi A said:


> Hello All,
> This is my boy Mr.Reddy.
> He's a White Shepherd. 2.5 months old at the time of taking this picture.


OMG adorable!!! LOVE him!

I have a white GSD... his name is Snowy and he just turned a year on Sunday.


----------



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

Shefali said:


> OMG adorable!!! LOVE him!
> 
> I have a white GSD... his name is Snowy and he just turned a year on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 565757



He looks awesome 😎
Hope, he's as crazy as Reddy. Everybody gets fooled looking at Reddy's cute face, but at home he's a little devil 👿.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Too cute for words


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

Tulsi A said:


> He looks awesome 😎
> Hope, he's as crazy as Reddy. Everybody gets fooled looking at Reddy's cute face, but at home he's a little devil 👿.


Yep, he is mischievous!


----------



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

Almost 6 months


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Very regal looking.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

Tulsi A said:


> Almost 6 months


what a beauty!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

A nice looking pup!


----------



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

Almost 8 months


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lookin good! 
This site ***'s out bla ck ie as a nickname for a black GSD but you can say black GSD.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, WNGD! I couldn't figure out why the name was being ****ed out!

He's a very handsome boy, and I love his structure!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

He's filling in, and his fur is getting thick too! 

My dog has that same coloring...light tan shading on his back, light-tan colored ears.
(Mine is a mix, shep/husky).


----------



## Tulsi A (Nov 16, 2020)

9 months old.


----------

